

Where should I move my domains? - matthodan

I'd like to move my domains from GoDaddy.  Where should I move them?
======
8ig8
Check out Hover: <https://www.hover.com/>

FYI: <https://www.hover.com/blog/hover-opposes-sopa>

~~~
freejack
We'd be happy to have you. Let me know if you have any questions.

------
pandemicsyn
I switched the last of my domains over to name.com (already had one there).
Bunch of the registrar's have discount codes at the moment to. (name.com's was
"nodaddy")

~~~
gasull
I've used <http://name.com> too. It's cheap and I like its simplicity and
usability.

------
steventruong
There are several threads and responses today in all the GoDaddy threads all
over HN with suggestions. Many of them pointing to namecheap, name.com,
gandi.net, and a few others.

------
MattBearman
Would you mind adding any domains you're transferring away to this list?
<http://stopsopa.mattbearman.co.uk>

------
petervandijck
joker.com is european but good and stable.

------
lcs
Try moniker.com

~~~
ra
I recommend against moniker. They once were a good registrar, but these days
their customer support is shocking.

I'm not alone in thinking this, just check out the topic at dnforum.com
<http://www.dnforum.com/f208/>

FWIW I've used nearlyfreespeech.net for a few years now - all ok.

------
PythonDeveloper
I've used 'em all... I like GoDaddy, but their UX is very confusing. Name.com
( <http://www.name.com> ) is my choice of late. No crap, easy UX, and they
actually have an awesome DNS management tool.

